# ddraw.dll and d3d8.dll



## DebbyM (Dec 23, 2004)

I have recently installed a new game on my computer that will not work. It gave me an error message indicating an incompatibility between the ddraw and d3d8 files.

The game runs with ActiveX 8 although I have downloaded ActiveX9. All systems hardware and memory requirements are as per the games specifications.

I did a search and found that if the versions of the ddraw and d3d8 files in C:/Windows/System are not the same then this will cause the error I am having. The solution given was to upgrade the files so they were both the same version (preferably the latest version).

I checked the version of both files and found that the d3da is version 4.8 and the ddraw was 4.7 (there is also a 4.6 version and a 4.8 version elsewhere on my computer).

I tried to upgrade the ddraw in windows/system but keep getting denied access to put an upto date version of the file in that folder with the error message being "The specified file is being used by Windows".

I have tried different methods of replacing the file including trying to download a version from microsoft direct to the directory, moving it from another folder to this one, deleting the current v4.7 so I can put a whole new file in there but every time I get the same message.

I have also tried closing everything down that is running around the system that I am aware of bar the desktop and have checked in the Close Program window to see what is running - it lists the files Explorer, ccap, Mpdbmgr, Rundll, Directcd, Loadqm, Mps, Qagent, Mrtmngr, Hideserv and Osd. No sign of ddraw.

Anyone got any ideas on how I can get around this system message so I can get the latest version of ddraw into c:/windows/system?

Thanks
Debby


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and install Microsoft DirectX 9.0C. You can get it from here.

You'll get a better idea of what's running in the background by clicking Start - Run, typing in MSCONFIG, then clicking OK - Startup(tab). I can already tell from your post that you have unnecessary programs running in the background.

Go here and download HIJACKTHIS 1.99.0. Once you've downloaded it, unzip it into a folder that you've created for it. Don't unzip it into a temp folder. Double-click the HijackThis.exe file to open the utility. Once the window appears, click "Scan". Once the scan finishes(which will take just a few seconds), click "Save Log". Save the log in text format with Notepad. Once the log is saved, copy-and-paste the *entire* contents of it here. Do *not* start a separate post. The log will tell us exactly what's running in the background, and also if you have any "nasties" in your computer.


----------



## DebbyM (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for your help with this.

I had downloaded ActiveX9.0C yesterday but it did not make any difference to the error messages.

Bit more background info - I am running Nortons Antivirus (updated and run daily) and also Firewall. Firewall has not worked properly since I got it. I can enable the program but cannot change any of the settings so it is currenly running on whatever the default settings are. The error message I get points to an error in a file called CfgWizRoadmap.htm

Some months ago when my system was very slow I also ran a Symantec security check over the system. It identified a number of vulnerabilities including an open virtual port. I dealt with all of these as per their directions and when I reran the check I got a response that my system was now safe. I had had problems before doing this and continued to have some problems after but it did seem to speed my system up a bit.

At one stage we also had problems getting ScanDisk to run but we managed to rectify that - can't remember how now.

With regards to the tasks you advised yesterday. System Configeration Utility "Startup" has the following marked with a tick:

Taskbar Display Controls
(?) a blank field
ScanRegistry
TaskMonitor
PCHealth
LoadPowerProfile
Keyboard Manager
HPScanPatch
hpsysdrv
USBMMKBD
Hidserv
Adaptec DirectCD
LoadQM
TV Media
QAGENT
mps
MPTBOX
SSBkgdUpdate
kdx
Delay
ccRegVfy
ccApp
Symantec Core LC
IS CfgWiz
KONICA MINOLTA PagePro 1300WStatus Display (my printer)
*StateMgr
SchedulingAgent
LoadPowerProfile
StillImageMonitor
ccEvtMgr
ScriptBlocking
ccSetMgr
ccProxy
Microsoft Office StartUp

This is what HIJACKTHIS found:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 8:47:23 AM, on 24-Dec-04
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\QUICKEN 2004\QAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MRTMNGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\MULTIPASS4\MPTBOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\KDX\KHOST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTMON_N.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SNDSRVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.de/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {6E6DD93E-1FC3-4F43-8AFB-1B7B90C9D3EB}_ - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}_ - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {707E6F76-9FFB-4920-A976-EA101271BC25} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_1_5_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: Web assistant - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_1_5_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\TOOLBAND.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Web assistant - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMMKBD] usbmmkbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TV Media] C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV MEDIA\TVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] C:\PROGRAM FILES\QUICKEN 2004\QAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mps] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mps.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPTBOX] C:\PROGRA~1\CANON\MULTIP~1\MPTBOX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kdx] C:\WINDOWS\KDX\KHOST.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IS CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\cfgwiz.exe /GUID NIS /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KONICA MINOLTA PagePro 1300WStatusDisplay] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTMON_N.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccProxy] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV MEDIA\TVM.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [TV Media] C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV MEDIA\TVM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open PDF in Word - res://C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PDF Converter\IEShellExt.dll /100
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://inch.com.au
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://WWW.HOTMAIL.COM
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.mysticweb.org
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/racing/tundramadness/microsoft/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://lw12fd.law12.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {0246ECA8-996F-11D1-BE2F-00A0C9037DFE} (TDServer Control) - http://www.scs.tamu.edu/wfplayer/tdserver.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_5_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {8C04EE97-64FB-11D5-857A-000244168415} (WaveLoader.WaveLoaderCtrl) - http://www.ir-vonline.com/plugin/WaveLoader.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/CursorManiaInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8C6CED34-E352-4ED2-B405-25E121DECBFF} (PreContrl Class) - http://www.plan3d.com/PreControl.dl_
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX22/download/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {E62A47D8-74B1-4A93-963A-E5E43B7CC5C2} (UCSearch.ucUCSearch) - http://www.zuvio.com/opnste/UCSearch.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D68217F4-1DF9-45C1-BFA6-61DBD5464527} (Genealogy Browser) - http://66.119.139.74/cabs/zinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {51045741-8C4E-4EAC-8F03-08E43A6FBB29} - http://c.ancestry.com/cab/aft/AncestryFamilyTree.cab
O16 - DPF: {001EE746-A1F9-460E-80AD-269E088D6A01} (Infotl Control) - http://site.ebrary.com.ezproxy.usq.edu.au/support/plugins/ebraryRdr.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://images.ancestry.co.uk/asfiles/files/install/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {84818113-96C5-11D2-BE39-006008BF4DD5} (ViewDirector Object) - http://subscribers.scotlandspeople.gov.uk/php/globals/tif_viewer/activex/viewdw32.ocx

If my reading of any of the above is correct (which it probably isn't) it looks like I have a lot of cookies runningn on my system??

Thanks 
Debby


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You've got too many unnecessary programs loading during startup and running in the background.

Uncheck the following:

*Adaptec DirectCD

Loadqm

Microsoft Office Startup

Scheduling Agent

LoadPowerProfile* (if you don't use suspend, standby, etc. and you keep the power options settings at "Always On - Never")

click Apply - OK, then reboot.

There are some others that can also be disabled, but let's just stick with these for now.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Run another HijackThis scan, place a checkmark in the following, then click "Fix Checked". Ignore the warning that appears:

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = about:blank

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {6E6DD93E-1FC3-4F43-8AFB-1B7B90C9D3EB}_ - (no file)

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}_ - (no file)

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {707E6F76-9FFB-4920-A976-EA101271BC25} - (no file)

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)*

I'll let someone else more experienced than me assist you with the rest of the log.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Go to the spyware tools section at http://www.majorgeeks.com and download and install *Ad-aware SE Personal 1.05* and *Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3*. Once they've been installed, run their update function and install the latest updates for them. Once they've been updated, run a full system scan with Ad-aware and delete everything that it finds, reboot, run a scan with Spybot and delete everything in "red" that it finds, then reboot again. Once you've done this, run another scan with HijackThis and post another log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DebbyM (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok getting there. I have done all of that but still cannot get the ddraw file to upgrade. I am still getting the message that it is being used by Windows. 

My system is already running a bit smoother after your suggestions - thankyou - but I am still stuck for playing my game :-(

Debby


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Okay. I'll pass to someone else.


----------



## DebbyM (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks anyway.

Debby


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you try to update those files in safe mode??


----------



## DebbyM (Dec 23, 2004)

I did try that too but will try again. I got the same message that Windows was using the file.

Incidentally the particular file that seems to be causing me the problems is in the C:/Windows/System directory but one of the websites I looked on said it should be in C:/Windows/System32 directory. Does this sound right?

I checked the sys 32 directory and there is definitely not a copy there.

There are several other copies of it on my system associated with various games and other programs and I have been able to update all of these with no problems. So I can only presume that my game is reading back to C:/Windows/System when looking for this file.

I went and checked in the downloaded program files of the particular game and it does not have its own DirectX file within its files, like some of my other programs seem to.

Will try the Safe mode thing again and let you know how I went.

Thanks
Debby


----------



## DebbyM (Dec 23, 2004)

I tried Safe mode again with no luck.

I also tried to download ActiveX 9 again. It seems to download fine - no fault messages - but when I rebooted the system I kept getting the message Can't update file 1% to 2%. I suspect this probably happened when I downloaded it last time too but I wasn't in the room when the computer rebooted so not certain.

Thanks
Debby


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi,

One possible solution is to delete the file in DOS so you won't get that error. Then when Windows reboots replace the newer version ddraw in the Systems folder.


----------

